
Ask HN: What are some "hardcore" technologies with high learning potential? - ratsimihah
I&#x27;m asking this as a general question, but for some background, I&#x27;m a mobile (iOS) and back- (Django,Node) and front-end developer. I&#x27;m looking for some hot, rising, and hardcore technology that has a lot to teach about CS and&#x2F;or software development. I have interests in AI, but haven&#x27;t done much work&#x2F;research about it so far.
======
zalzane
If you like algorithmic-type stuff, give opencl/cuda a shot. It's amazing to
be able to really feel the kind of power locked away in a standard desktop
gpu. Writing gpu code is also much different than writing standard synchronous
code, especially for algorithms that aren't embarrassingly parallel.

I wouldn't call gpu computing a "hot" rising technology, but it's certainly
hardcore and is used widely in research, games, and many other computationally
intensive applications.

~~~
ratsimihah
Yes, it seems widespread enough that whatever it has to teach cannot be
wasted. Thanks!

------
27182818284
Crypto currencies for fun and profit. Everyone knows Bitcoin, but it seems
like there is a new fork / take on it everyday.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cryptocurrencies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cryptocurrencies)

~~~
ratsimihah
That's a good suggestion, thanks! But I wandered in the realms of cryptography
before and that kind of math turned me off a bit.

